# Gulp! help please !!!!!!!!!!!!



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

ive recently been using a lot of the gulp lures, 
one thing which has got me beat is keeping the juice in the packet with the lures,

everytime i buy a packet i cut along the line where the scissors are and then seal the gulp pack and then put it in a zip seal andwich bag, seal that then put into a berkley plastics wallet. well within an hour or so of opening the pack and sealing it up etc, the juice has made its way out into the sandwich bag and sometimes even into the wallet.

im sealing the bags tight but just cant get it to stay in,
all of my gulps have no juice now and they end up bending and going out of shape. has anyone else experienced this??? or am i an idiot?

what do you guys keep your gulps in?
im not going to buy them anymore unless i get it sorted, not only do they end up wated when they change shape etc but that bloody juice goes everywhere and well you know what it smells like lol.

any tips here guys......?

ok my other question is when a minnow has its two small tail fins bitten off do you throw the placcy? whilst fishing out in the bay this morning i lost over 10 tails which equates to about $10 along with a packet of jigheads to snags. so its an expensive hobby.

Ive kept all the minnows in the hope they can still be used in some way, what do you all do when this happens?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> hey guys,
> 
> ive recently been using a lot of the gulp lures,
> one thing which has got me beat is keeping the juice in the packet with the lures,
> ...


Have had a packet or two leak but most are fine. I try to be very careful in closing the packets. I don't use anything else to keep them fresh


Fishing Man said:


> ok my other question is when a minnow has its two small tail fins bitten off do you throw the placcy? whilst fishing out in the bay this morning i lost over 10 tails which equates to about $10 along with a packet of jigheads to snags. so its an expensive hobby.
> 
> Ive kept all the minnows in the hope they can still be used in some way, what do you all do when this happens?


Only use for them is to melt them down to make more lures. The tails are pretty important to the lure action, hence the lure of the lure


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

You can put some seawater in the bags and it will rehydrate them. It will dilute the "juice" though, so they wont have as much scent. But at least it stops you having to throw away them all.

Berkley are coming out with new packaging though... Will resolve all the problems. It will be a jar, and you can put different GULPS in the jar apparently without problems. Keep an eye out for them, or go harass your tackle store owner to tell you when they arrive.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> everytime i buy a packet i cut along the line where the scissors are and then seal the gulp pack .
> 
> equates to about $10....... so its an expensive hobby.


Ben I just use original packs, and have had only one reopen but that was due to my not sealing properly I think...mine are all carried upright so even if the pack opened the juice is OK except for evaporation.

Think we are doing it cheap as kayakers mate, compare to bait buying and outboard fuel each trip and we are laughing with our continuing costs :wink:


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

I think anyone who uses gulps would have experienced a bit of leakage at times. I generally tear off the top of the pack rather than cut it and push the seal back together pretty hard to try and make sure its sealed properly. I tend to carry a couple of packs in a plastic bag in my little plano bum bag and make sure they stay upright as well. 
At home I store all my berkley plastics upright in a tray and just take out a pack or two each time I need them and put them back in the tray when I get home from fishing. I know gulps have their problems, but they are a very effective plastic so I reckon its worth the hassles.
Can't wait to try the new generation gulps...... :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Ben ... havent had any issues with the SP's, just make sure i seal it properly and store then upright at all times. And definietly change over the plastic if ya lose the tail. i experimented a few weeks ago fishing two SP's , one with the tail chewed off and the other just normal and while i kept getting action on the whole SP the tailless bait didnt register a hit for the 1/2 hour i was trying.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I just had to throw out a half used pack of gulp worms because I couldn't stand the stink any longer. THis packet had been opened several times and the juice had all been washed away and I'd dunked the worms in seawater and left some in the bag to try and keep them fresh.

not sure if it was the seawater or whether I hadnt sealed the pack properly but those babies STUNK.. despite me putting up with it for the last few trips, when my entire garage started to stink I had to make the call and toss 'em,

peeeuw that smell sticks in the back of your throat too.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > peeeuw that smell sticks in the back of your throat too.
> ...


huh?? what the? not supposed to eat them??  

next thing you'll be telling me that I'm not supposed to drink the juice either.... :shock: :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I had a faulty pack of GULP recently - I tore the strip off the top as normal, but the bit where the zip lock opens was fused together, I had to cut the pack and transfer the plastics and juice to another GULP bag. But aside from that I've had zero probs with leakage etc, have even kept the opened packs with other tackle upside down, no leaks. Are you sure you're sealing them properly? And sorry to ask this, are you sure you're opening the packs right? :shock:


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I bought a pack of Gulp 3" pumpkinseed prawns last week and when I cut the top off, there was already leakage!
I resealed it without any further problems!
I carry them on their edge

Cheers Mike


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Occy

because I don't have long nails, as I still bite mine (sorry Mum).

That's an awful lot of chewin 8 arms = 8 hands = 40 nails


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

JimH said:


> Occy
> 
> because I don't have long nails, as I still bite mine (sorry Mum).
> 
> That's an awful lot of chewin 8 arms = 8 hands = 40 nails


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

The latest fingernail chewing remedy is to soak your fingertips in Gulp juice, guaranteed to work unless you like the smell/taste of a brothel worker after her shift :shock:










 :roll:


----------

